# Adding Fertilizers



## fraynes1 (Mar 4, 2005)

As i've posted before I am serious under wattage for my 75 gal. I will rectify that this week with new lights.

I have a question regarding adding fertilizers. The only thing available at my lfs is hagens "Plant Gro" it says add 10 ml per 20 gal. of water.

Do I add this all at once or can I add say 5 ml every day. Whether it's coincidence or not but as soon as I give full dose within a few days my water gets extremely yellow and cloudy.

Also, any recommendations on other types of fertilizers that may be better ordering on line?

Thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Try here: www.gregwatson.com.

Excellent source for dry ferts.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Plant Gro contains micro nutrients, you also need macro nutrients.

More than likely you will also need to dose iron, nitrates & phosphate separately among others, depending on your wattage, C02 etc. 

On the amount to dose... I always recommend to start off slow, then increase or decrease depending on how your plants look. If your water is becoming cloudy/discolored when dosing all at once I would spread the dosing out over the entire week. I personally like dosing small amounts through out the week and dosing micros & macros on different days. 

I would go with are sponsors, Seachem or Greg Watson for ferts.


----------



## fraynes1 (Mar 4, 2005)

This is what I don't understand what are macro nutrients?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

fraynes1 said:


> This is what I don't understand what are macro nutrients?


Macronutrients are your NPK (nitrogen, phosphorous, potassium, respectively) Plants need each one in (relatively speaking) large amounts, compared to micronutrients (such as Iron, Boron, Manganese, but to name a few)


----------



## fraynes1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Are these macro nutrients ok to put in aquarium in large amounts? Do I buy them separately or do I buy them individually here http://www.gregwatson.com/products.asp?partner=APC ?

Here is a list of the plants that I do have now, I am getting a 110watt cf sent to me should be here sometime this week or early next week. I already have a 40 w fluoresant that came with tank so I will have a total of 2 watts per gallon.

- Red Tiger Lotus
- either echinodorus tenellus or sagittario subulata
- hygrophila polysperma (bought yesterday)
- vallisneria spiralis
- I think an anubias hastifolia


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you dosing CO2?


----------



## fraynes1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Not yet i'm just trying to scrounge all of the stuff for a compressed co2 injection.

Just added Ludwigia believe it's a repens not sure exactly though


----------

